# Tetsuya



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Amazing book. I was surprised and impressed by the simplicity of the recipes, and how well thought out they are. I've only had the book for a few days, so I've mostly read all the little stories found in between the recipes. It's an inspiring book (and just what I needed after going through some rough times). Several wine recommendations are included for every recipe as well. So far this is my favourite book (and I've built a decent collection that includes Keller, Ducasse, and others).


----------



## chefoncall (Jul 4, 2005)

Do a little more reasearch on Tetsuya. Understand the man as the myth the methodical genius Chef.


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

This is a great book and I am also lucky enough to live close by his restaurant , which is absolutely world class and one of the ultimate food experiences . 8-9 set courses of stunning food.
A must visit if your ever in Sydney , but book well before you come !


----------



## chefoncall (Jul 4, 2005)

He was voted Austraila's best restaurant and among the top five reataurants in the world.


----------



## dean (Mar 8, 2005)

We can cook down under he is sublime the food is to die for.You should also try kylie kwong it's where heaven is.


----------

